# DS #5071: Kamen Rider Battle: Ganbaride Card Battle Taisen (Japan)



## Chanser (Jul 27, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6404^^


----------



## Chanser (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Kiekoes (Jul 27, 2010)

Japanese version of 'Kamen Rider Dragon Knight'?


----------



## noname9889 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> Japanese version of 'Kamen Rider Dragon Knight'?


Japan are the ones who created Kamen Rider, this is a game with characters from the entire series going back to the 80's. Also, please never mention Dragon Knight, that thing is an insult to humanity in general.


----------



## Ashsurazenucu (Jul 27, 2010)

noname9889 said:
			
		

> Kiekoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Dragon Knight is an insult to humanity, what's Saban's Masked Rider?


----------



## MarcoTM (Jul 27, 2010)

*hello, I'm new to gbatemp and I'm not too good at English (I'm using a translator xD!) but hey, I know where I can download the games, because they only look at the discussions and all that, minus the download link.

so HELP!.

Greetings and thanks.*


----------



## noname9889 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ashsurazenucu said:
			
		

> noname9889 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First rule of gbatemp, there are no download links. Dont ask for them, unless you wanna get banned


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 27, 2010)

so how many guys just reported him


----------



## The_Elements_Mas (Jul 27, 2010)

TT why this game was dumped so fast when reborn ds flame rumble xx is still unrelased??


----------



## kitsuke (Jul 27, 2010)

Filename is *cvn-kgc.rar* apparently.


----------



## sendyo (Jul 27, 2010)

Is this sequel to Kamen Rider Dragon Knight? If thats true then Awesome!! I like the preview By the way.I beat Dragon Kinght a while back now I can't  wait to play this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope its just as good as Dragon Knight or maybe even better!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










And By the way....lol Japanesse Power rangers!


----------



## Seicomart (Jul 27, 2010)

If V3 and Amazon are in there...and Joker then I'm pretty much sold!

Oh wait, card battle...what a waste, oh the humanity! Think I'll watch some Battle Fever J or some old Lion Maru instead.


----------



## basher11 (Jul 27, 2010)

card battles?


----------



## sa1amandra (Jul 27, 2010)

Ganbaride is an actual card-based arcade game inspired by 2009s Kamen Rider series Kamen Rider Decade. Wish it was a fighting game...


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 27, 2010)

^ There's actually a fighting game called Kamen Rider Climax Heroes on PS2 and Kamen Rider Climax Heroes W on Wii but it was a disappointing game.

Hex Fix

```
00004460: 9C 71 5E 36 9A 6E 96 7A F7 26 B8 B2 C1 84 59 12 ? 24 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 20 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
00004470: 8B 6D FF 4E D0 88 EE 67 1C 3C A1 8F 56 37 78 96 ? 1C 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 48 11 80 05 14 10 9F 05
00004480: 88 FD 59 7A 6F 8B 32 06 F2 FA E1 EB 5C 4A C2 D6 ? A8 10 80 05 E8 11 80 05 1E FF 2F E1 24 75 14 02
00004490: BB D1 2F 83 B2 C8 90 76 09 FB B6 E5 ? 4F 03 5F E1 37 B3 AA 36 6A E0 AA 36
000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 98 FE FF EA
```


----------



## xshinox (Jul 28, 2010)

sendyo said:
			
		

> Is this sequel to Kamen Rider Dragon Knight? If thats true then Awesome!! I like the preview By the way.I beat Dragon Kinght a while back now I can't  wait to play this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this game is not a sequel to dragon knight. it just features past riders. watch some kamen riders besides dragon knight and masked rider.


----------



## ShinRyouma (Jul 28, 2010)

Every Kamen Rider fans have to try this


----------



## ChrnoYamato1991 (Jul 28, 2010)

So, what does this work for? I got wood r4 1.11...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 28, 2010)

ChrnoYamato1991 said:
			
		

> So, what does this work for? I got wood r4 1.11...


it should work for you then


----------



## ChrnoYamato1991 (Jul 28, 2010)

With or without the hex fix? Because I don't know how to do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just making sure, because the change log for 1.11 doesn't mention this game.


----------



## Bahamut_X (Jul 28, 2010)

Wasn't bad for something I was expecting. Best way to describe the play, is similar to the pachislo machines. Only downside being the very slow text in story mode.


----------



## Ashsurazenucu (Jul 28, 2010)

Bahamut_X said:
			
		

> Wasn't bad for something I was expecting. Best way to describe the play, is similar to the pachislo machines. Only downside being the very slow text in story mode.


The game itself is based off an arcade version, which is pretty much like the Dino King arcade machines: you put in cards and play a rock-paper-scissors type game against CPUs or other players.  Win or lose you get new cards to add to your collection and so on.  

What I'm surprised about is how the game has series 1-9 (I think 9) but from promos they show W and Accel's final forms, which isn't in 9/whatever.  They may of added it just for the game, but I REALLY hope there's Skull in it.


----------



## ShinRyouma (Jul 28, 2010)

Bahamut_X said:
			
		

> Wasn't bad for something I was expecting. Best way to describe the play, is similar to the pachislo machines. Only downside being the very slow text in story mode.


Very slow text can be taken care by a code, DQ IX has this code. I hope Code Hacker will make the code


----------



## thewarhammer (Jul 28, 2010)

sendyo said:
			
		

> Is this sequel to Kamen Rider Dragon Knight? If thats true then Awesome!! I like the preview By the way.I beat Dragon Kinght a while back now I can't  wait to play this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...it's strange read something like "lol japanese Power Rangers", instead of "lol american tokusatsu"...u.u'

...well, wish it were a fighting game (...because I have to admit that Dragon Knight is awesome, wish they could release the same product using Ryuuki instead of his american - shitty - version...)...


----------



## mineru (Jul 28, 2010)

I think this game have protection. the battle system is easy to understand.

My issue? Opponent ALWAYS gets a critical hit in first turn.


----------



## CharAznable (Jul 28, 2010)

mineru said:
			
		

> I think this game have protection. the battle system is easy to understand.
> 
> My issue? Opponent ALWAYS gets a critical hit in first turn.



I don't think that's AP. 

I mean hell, I'm using an M3 Real, the most AP-prone cart ever. And I'm having no problems at all.


----------



## ChrnoYamato1991 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's got protection too. The critical thing essentially keeps you from winning because it haults your attack. I won ONCE completely by chance. Also, people reportedly can't save from what I heard. Any chance wood r4 will be updated with a fix? SRW OG Saga MK LOE got updated pretty fast...

EDIT: Ok, this game HAS to have protection, because I note two unnatural things:

1.) Opponent ALWAYS gets Retsugeki (critical) on the first turn, thereby destroying almost ANY chance of you winning because battles usually go like this:

Round 1 = oppoenent gets crit, you can't attack
Round 2 = Both players attack
round 3 = comp special attack, you're dead

2.) The second thing I noticed is that whenever there is a tie and "Rider Rush" happens, you are lucky enough to go turtle speed while the computer goes faster than the speed of sound.

Hopefully there will be a fix for this soon.

EDIT2: Nevermind, there is a fix that works perfectly!


----------



## GlennTheMage (Jul 29, 2010)

Before someone comes in and states that Kamen Rider is a Power Rangers Rip-off 
is kinda wrong because Super Sentai(Japanese Power Rangers or at least the series what is the base for PR) and Kamen Rider are from the SAME Creator 
Shotaro Ishinomori

but to get back on topic 
This game is just Badass 
every Rider-fan can get there game on with this one 
I personally wait for a Climax Heroes game on the PSP or DS 
but Ganbaride is a other good Rider game!


----------



## ShinRyouma (Jul 29, 2010)

ChrnoYamato1991 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think it's got protection too. The critical thing essentially keeps you from winning because it haults your attack. I won ONCE completely by chance. Also, people reportedly can't save from what I heard. Any chance wood r4 will be updated with a fix? SRW OG Saga MK LOE got updated pretty fast...
> 
> EDIT: Ok, this game HAS to have protection, because I note two unnatural things:
> 
> ...


People in gamefaqs said the same thing, so better find a fix patch or hex edit the rom yourself, or wait your cart to release a firmware update.


----------



## Ashsurazenucu (Jul 29, 2010)

ShinRyouma said:
			
		

> People in gamefaqs said the same thing, so better find a fix patch or hex edit the rom yourself, or wait your cart to release a firmware update.



Or put on a hat, glasses, and a trenchcoat and go 'ONORE DECADE'


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 29, 2010)

Rudolph's Child's Play Patch for Kamen Rider Battle Ganbaride: Card Battle Taisen

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JMU6O5U8

After patching, use the .nds.


----------



## zelgadis (Jul 29, 2010)

I facepalmed pretty hard from reading the comments of people saying "sequel to dragon knight" or "lol japanese power rangers" do people really not know where most of their stuff comes from or based off of?.......seriously......we have the internet...use it! 

I will definitely try this out! Love the kamen rider series =D


----------



## xshinox (Jul 29, 2010)

people are ignorant. i bet you they still think their ds's came from nintendo of america when japan were the ones to make it.


----------



## GlennTheMage (Jul 29, 2010)

Ashsurazenucu said:
			
		

> ShinRyouma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I officially lol'd XD


----------



## sa1amandra (Jul 30, 2010)

GlennTheMage said:
			
		

> Ashsurazenucu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all Decade's fault! >:C


----------



## Seicomart (Jul 31, 2010)

Decades costumes fail so bad, watch it in HD and you'll see half the costumes have printed armour and features, rather than the metal and leather/rubber of the original suits, hell for Decade's suit it looks like some production staff ran into the local Don Quiote store, and spent their lunch money on random bits of fancy dress to make it...


----------



## noname9889 (Jul 31, 2010)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Decades costumes fail so bad, watch it in HD and you'll see half the costumes have printed armour and features, rather than the metal and leather/rubber of the original suits, hell for Decade's suit it looks like some production staff ran into the local Don Quiote store, and spent their lunch money on random bits of fancy dress to make it...


That was mainly because they stretched out their budget pretty bad, especially with the final ride's


----------



## patz (Aug 1, 2010)

It crashes from time to time if I have codes on. I think there definitely is AP. I can never win AI. I'm on M3 real.


----------



## noname9889 (Aug 1, 2010)

patz said:
			
		

> It crashes from time to time if I have codes on. I think there definitely is AP. I can never win AI. I'm on M3 real.


Everyone knows theres ap, the patch has been out for a while


----------



## patz (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for pointing out. I don't know what Child's play patch mean. I thought it was some kind of trainer.

Also, somebody claimed that it wasn't AP. So I didn't know. Thanks again anyway.


			
				CharAznable said:
			
		

> mineru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 1, 2010)

Child's play patch is just the name of the patch

hmmmm, this game contains AP and thats for very sure
however, where it actually kicks in then i have no idea


----------



## Douglas235 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm using AceKard2i for my DS but when I'm trying to play this game, only WHITE SCREEN appear. I'm testing to play the game with the patch but still only white screen appear. Same goes the result even after I update the firmware of my Acekard with latest firmware. Nothing change...


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 1, 2010)

Douglas235 said:
			
		

> I'm using AceKard2i for my DS but when I'm trying to play this game, only WHITE SCREEN appear. I'm testing to play the game with the patch but still only white screen appear. Same goes the result even after I update the firmware of my Acekard with latest firmware. Nothing change...



AKAIO or official acekard firmware?
i will do a test in a short while

after patching with the patch that ladypoodle provided
the game works fine on ak+akaio1.7.1
no white screen.... don't get critical hits from enemy


----------



## noname9889 (Aug 1, 2010)

Douglas235 said:
			
		

> I'm using AceKard2i for my DS but when I'm trying to play this game, only WHITE SCREEN appear. I'm testing to play the game with the patch but still only white screen appear. Same goes the result even after I update the firmware of my Acekard with latest firmware. Nothing change...


Theres a good chance that its your rom. Try getting another one and patching it because thats the only time ive seen a case of that outside on a emulator


----------



## ShinRyouma (Aug 2, 2010)

I hex edit the rom my self, the game works fine and i can use "Max GP" & "All Cards" codes without any problem at all. I'm using EDGE 1.11


----------



## HenshinHero5 (Aug 7, 2010)

ShinRyouma said:
			
		

> I hex edit the rom my self, the game works fine and i can use "Max GP" & "All Cards" codes without any problem at all. I'm using EDGE 1.11


what is the all cards code?


----------



## ShinRyouma (Aug 8, 2010)

HenshinHero5 said:
			
		

> what is the all cards code?


::All Cards (Select)
:::Go to Arcade machine press Select then buy a card to have cards register in your deck.
94000130 FFFB0000
121496E2 00000101
C0000000 000000AE
021496E4 01010101
DC000000 00000004
D2000000 00000000

Code by Helder.


----------



## aizatsanusi (Aug 13, 2010)

ladypoodle said:
			
		

> Rudolph's Child's Play Patch for Kamen Rider Battle Ganbaride: Card Battle Taisen
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JMU6O5U8
> 
> After patching, use the .nds.



hey is this an english patch file?


----------



## aizatsanusi (Aug 13, 2010)

ladypoodle said:
			
		

> Rudolph's Child's Play Patch for Kamen Rider Battle Ganbaride: Card Battle Taisen
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JMU6O5U8
> 
> After patching, use the .nds.



hey do you have a no$gba slot that makes a slow no$gba always working 100%?if you have it give me the link plzzzzz


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 13, 2010)

aizatsanusi said:
			
		

> ladypoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO.. is a FIXED patch


----------



## tenkishi (Aug 18, 2010)

hmm, I was wondering if this rom would work on the R4i. Does anyone know if there's an alternative i have to take in order for it to function? Or does this work.


----------



## TankedThomas (Aug 26, 2010)

It should work fine on the R4i. Not that I have one, but I don't see why it wouldn't.

Damn, I really want to play this, but my DS needs a new shell because it's cracked a little, so I'm avoiding using it to make sure I don't damage it more to the point where I damage the actual components. 

So, I WOULD settle for emulating it for now, just to try it out, BUT No$GBA keeps giving me a stupid error.... If anyone can help me, I'd appreciate it, because obviously, not being in Japan, I've never played on a Ganbaride machine before (although I've seen the same thing done with a bunch of fighting animals at my local airport here in New Zealand. It was.... weird).

The error I'm getting is: *No$GBA - FATAL* Requires BIOS ROM-Image to execute undef opcode exceptions


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 26, 2010)

GlennTheMage said:
			
		

> Before someone comes in and states that Kamen Rider is a Power Rangers Rip-off
> is kinda wrong because Super Sentai(Japanese Power Rangers or at least the series what is the base for PR) and Kamen Rider are from the SAME Creator
> Shotaro Ishinomori


Besides that.. Didn't Kamen Rider start like 4 or 5 years before Super Sentai (The show that Power Rangers gets footage from)?..


----------

